# الايثانول المطلق



## الاخت الوفية (28 نوفمبر 2009)

من المعلوم ان امكانية الحصول على 
الايثانول بتركيز اقل من 95% يتم بعملية التقطير التجزيئي
لكن في هذا التركيز سيصبح المحلول ايزوتروبي 
حيث التقطير لايجدي لزيادة التركيز عن 95%
وان تركيز الايثانول المطلق تركيزه 99.9%


يرجى من الاخوة المهندسين الكيميائيين من لديه معلومات 
عن كيفية زيادة التركيز من 95% الى 99.9% 
افادتنا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alchemist (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن الحصول عليه بطريقة الفصل الغشائي باستخدام اغشية بوليميرية هيدروفوبية غير نفوذة حيث بعملية تدوير الايثانول 95% على الغشاء مع تطبيق درجات حرارة بين 40-50 درجة مئوية و ضغوط مختلفة تستطيعين الحصول على الايثانول المطلق. حيث عند درجات الحرارة هذه و الضغط يحدث تباعد في السلاسل البوليميرية للغشاء سامحة لجزيئات الايثانول و التي هي اصغر من جزيئات الماء بالعبور و لا تسمح لجزيئات الماء بالعبور.


----------



## fadiza17 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن ممكن الشرح بالتفصيل


----------



## الاخت الوفية (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم اخي alchemist على هذه المعلومة 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
وان تكرمت تعطيني اسم المصدر او الرابط
اكون شاكرة جدا لك


----------



## REACTOR (1 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا الموضوع تبعا لاستخدام الكحول المطلق فاذا تم استخدامة صناعيا يتم اضافة بنزين او مذيب مثل الهكسانون فيكسر المحلول الايزو تروبي و يمكن الحصول بالتقطير علةى الكحول ال 99 % بسهولة لكن هذا النوع للصناعة فقط حيث ان البنزين و المذيبات العضوية مواد مسرطنة 

هناك طرق اخرى باستخدام الجير الحي او مادة تقوم بالامتصاص للماء zeolite adsorbent فقط و هذا للكحول المعملي و الطبي 

و يتم تطوير طريقة الغشاء حاليا لتقوم بانتاج كميات كبيرة و لكن لم تطبق بطريقة صناعيه حتى الان


----------



## fadiza17 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي شكرا جزيلا لك ولكن هل من الممكن ان تشرح لنا الطريقة بالتفصيل اذا امكن


----------



## abue tycer (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا تريد كمية محدودة من الكحول المطلق يتم اخذ الكمية من الكحول في flask
ويضاف لها كمية من الكالسيوم كاربيد ( calcium carbide ) حيث يعمل على امتصاص الماء خلال ستة ساعات في مكان دافىء والدليل تحرر غاز الاستلين . 
مع تحياتي


----------

